# Ellie and Tootsie (lots of pictures!)



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I am here with some new photos of Ellie and Tootsie!  Tootsie's integration into our little family could NOT have been more perfect. She has the best temperament of any kitten I've ever met. Her and Ellie are best friends and if they aren't playing together, they're eating together, sleeping together, or just being near eachother. We are absolutely smitten. :mrgreen: It doesn't even feel like we have a kitten in the house because she's so calm and sweet!

She also climbs to the top of the cat tree herself and also sits in the window. She is fearless!


Hanging out on the cat tree in the office:










































She was very shocked when Ellie ran up the cat tree! lol


















Sleeping on the cat tree in the living room:









Ellie on her window seat she got for her birthday 
























































Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## Emmalouiseb (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh my god what beautiful cats! I could squeeze tootsie until her brains popped out! (In an affectionate way of course) sooooooo cute


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Those kitties are super adorable! <3
Are your goldfish red orandas?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Love, love, love the pics of Tootsie with her face kind of hanging over the edge of the cat tree perch, and then the shocked face. What an adorably furry little sweetie.  And Ellie's got a stunning white coat!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

GAHHHH! What Gorgeous, Adorable, Winsome, Sweet...Did I mention...Gorgeous Cats!
With Tootsie now....you have Ying and Yang cats!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

O-M-GEEEE *Dies from the cuteness of the 'shocked' pic* Tootsie is the cutest little scrap of kitten I've seen in a long time, and Ellie is sooo gorgeous - not only her luxurious white coat but her stunning copper eyes. :heart


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh your furbabies are sooo cute. Love the "shocked" photo of Tootsie


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

LOVE the pictures!! What an adorable kitty family!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Stunning kitties!!


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Emmalouiseb said:


> Oh my god what beautiful cats! I could squeeze tootsie until her brains popped out! (In an affectionate way of course) sooooooo cute


Haha I say things like this all the time and my SO just doesn't get it. Most commonly "YOU'RE SO CUTE I'M GONNA SQUISH YOU UNTIL YOU DIE!"

Beautiful cats! I love Ellie's orange eyes.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

You have it all, beautiful cats and cats that get along! Nice touch to have a fish tank for entertainment


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Holy moly, they are the cutest kitties!!
What a joy to see!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you SO much for all of the nice comments, everyone! Tootsie and Ellie say thank you! :catmilk :heart

I'm so sorry for responding so late! Work and school have left me exhausted and I've been in lurk mode on the forums for a few days! 



Jetlaya67 said:


> Are your goldfish red orandas?


I'm actually not sure what they are! Their names are Squirt and Squishy (lol) and they are 2 years old. When we got them from Petsmart, they were SUPER tiny (hence the name Squirt haha) and in the Fantail goldfish tank. But I've had lots of people telling me Squirt looks different than a regular Fantail. I wonder what he is? (Sorry for off topic! haha)

Here's a pic of them in their old tank, it's a crappy cell phone picture... they're much brighter/darker orange in real life! Squirt is the solid orange one

















Sorry for the goldfish spam... hehe


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the fish pictures! They are beautiful! Your squirt is an oranda. I have a link for you on orandas. They are one of favorite kind of goldfish.
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oranda


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Jetlaya67 said:


> Thanks for the fish pictures! They are beautiful! Your squirt is an oranda. I have a link for you on orandas. They are one of favorite kind of goldfish.
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oranda


Oh wow! Thanks for the link, and the comments on my fishies! Haha they are my babies. I always knew Squirt looked different but never guessed he was an Oranda because the ones I had seen previously had much larger wens... but now that I read that Wikipedia page I realize his body description matches it to a T! That is too awesome, especially to realize after two years! haha


----------

